# Sandy Beach Campground � Rio Vista, Ca



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*Sandy Beach Campground – Rio Vista, Ca*

Friends,
Come along as we tour Solano County's Sandy Beach Campground in Rio Vista on California’s great Sacramento river !!!

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=9t1kr0XSsA4&feature=vm

See You ‘Round the Campfire !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

